# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Alix 3c2

## mazout

καλησπερα.
Εχει καταφερει κανενας να βαλει Mikrotik στο alix 3c2? Καταφερα να κανω install το MT στην CF αλλα οταν bootarei μου λεει OK και μετα κολλαει. Λετε να μην υποστηριζει το ΜΤ? Λετε να φταιει η CF?

----------


## marstop

Παιδια, 

Κι εγω δοκίμασα να εγκαταστήσω Linux στο εν λόγο μηχάνημα, αλλα οι MadWifi οδηγοί φαίνεται πως δεν δουλεύουν κανονικά. Έχω κάνει τις δοκιμές μου με Fedora 8 και cflinux αλλά για κάποιο λόγο τα κανάλια απο 5.4 - 5.7 Ghz δεν δουλεύουν όπώς επίσης δεν δουλεύει και το txpower.  ::  . 

Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει λιγάκι ? 

(none) /etc/root # iwlist ath0 power
ath0 Current mode :: ff

(none) /etc/root # iwlist ath0 txpower
ath0 unknown transmit-power information.

Current Tx-Power:0 dBm (1 mW)

(none) /etc/root # iwlist ath1 power
ath1 Current mode :: ff

(none) /etc/root # iwlist ath1 txpower
ath1 unknown transmit-power information.

Current Tx-Power:0 dBm (1 mW)

(none) /etc/root # iwconfig
lo no wireless extensions.

eth0 no wireless extensions.

eth1 no wireless extensions.

teql0 no wireless extensions.

wifi0 no wireless extensions.

wifi1 no wireless extensions.

ath0 IEEE 802.11b ESSID:"test"
Mode:Master Frequency:2.432 GHz Access Point: Not-Associated
Bit Rate:0 kb/s Tx-Power:0 dBm Sensitivity=0/3
Retry :: ff RTS thr :: ff Fragment thr :: ff
Encryption key :: ff
Power Management :: ff
Link Quality=0/94 Signal level=-95 dBm Noise level=-95 dBm
Rx invalid nwid:0 Rx invalid crypt:0 Rx invalid frag:0
Tx excessive retries:0 Invalid misc:0 Missed beacon:0

ath1 IEEE 802.11b ESSID:"test2"
Mode:Master Frequency:2.452 GHz Access Point: Not-Associated
Bit Rate:0 kb/s Tx-Power:0 dBm Sensitivity=0/3
Retry :: ff RTS thr :: ff Fragment thr :: ff
Encryption key :: ff
Power Management :: ff
Link Quality=0/94 Signal level=-95 dBm Noise level=-95 dBm
Rx invalid nwid:0 Rx invalid crypt:0 Rx invalid frag:0
Tx excessive retries:0 Invalid misc:0 Missed beacon:0

----------


## badge

> none) /etc/root # iwlist ath1 power
> ath1 Current modeff


Νομίζω είναι iwconfig ath1 txpower 0

Και αν έχεις madwifi-ng θα πρέπει να δημιουργήσεις VAP
wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode ap _(ή sta)_

----------


## marstop

Ναι βασικά μια βλακεία μου ήταν, είχα ξεχάσει να ενεργοποιήσω τις κάρτες με "ifconfig ath1 up". Τώρα όμως αντιμετωπίζω ένα άλλο πρόβλημα με το txpower και πάλι. Στο Alix έχω ενωμένες 2 κάρτες: 

1 Routerboard R52 με max txpower 19dbm
1 Engenius EMP-8602 PLUS-S με max txpower 28 dbm. 

Απ' ότι φαίνεται όμως για κάποιο λόγο το txpower μένει περιορισμένο στα 18dbm και στις 2 κάρτες. Έχω δοκιμάσει ν´αλλάξω το countrycode "modprobe ath_pci countrycode=GR" χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Κάτω είναι τα ifcfg-ath1 -3 αρχεία μου. Μήπως υπάρχει καποία άλλη ρύθμιση την οποία θα έπρεπε να γνωρίζω ; 

[[email protected] ~]# cat /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-ath1
DEVICE=ath1
BOOTPROTO=static
IPADDR=192.168.2.50
NETMASK=255.255.255.0
GATEWAY=192.168.2.1
ONBOOT=yes
TYPE=Madwifi
WIRELESS_CARD_MODE=3
WIRELESS_RATE=auto
HWADDR=00:02:6f:4d:14:a9
[[email protected] ~]# cat /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-ath3
DEVICE=ath3
BOOTPROTO=dhcp
#IPADDR=192.168.2.50
#NETMASK=255.255.255.0
#GATEWAY=192.168.2.1
ONBOOT=yes
TYPE=Madwifi
WIRELESS_CARD_MODE=2
WIRELESS_RATE=auto
HWADDR=00:0c:42:05:a2:ed

[[email protected] ~]# iwlist ath1 txpower 
ath1 8 available transmit-powers :
0 dBm (1 mW)
6 dBm (3 mW)
 8 dBm (6 mW)
10 dBm (10 mW)
12 dBm (15 mW)
14 dBm (25 mW)
16 dBm (39 mW)
18 dBm (63 mW)
Current Tx-Power:14 dBm (25 mW)

[[email protected] ~]# iwlist ath3 txpower 
ath3 8 available transmit-powers :
0 dBm (1 mW)
6 dBm (3 mW)
8 dBm (6 mW)
10 dBm (10 mW)
12 dBm (15 mW)
14 dBm (25 mW)
16 dBm (39 mW)
18 dBm (63 mW)
Current Tx-Power:14 dBm (25 mW)

----------


## marstop

Μια μικρή προσθήκη χρησιμοποιώ την τελευταία έκδοση madwifi στα Fedora και madwifi-ng στο cflinux.




> Ναι βασικά μια βλακεία μου ήταν, είχα ξεχάσει να ενεργοποιήσω τις κάρτες με "ifconfig ath1 up". Τώρα όμως αντιμετωπίζω ένα άλλο πρόβλημα με το txpower και πάλι. Στο Alix έχω ενωμένες 2 κάρτες: 
> 
> 1 Routerboard R52 με max txpower 19dbm
> 1 Engenius EMP-8602 PLUS-S με max txpower 28 dbm. 
> 
> Απ' ότι φαίνεται όμως για κάποιο λόγο το txpower μένει περιορισμένο στα 18dbm και στις 2 κάρτες. Έχω δοκιμάσει ν´αλλάξω το countrycode "modprobe ath_pci countrycode=GR" χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Κάτω είναι τα ifcfg-ath1 -3 αρχεία μου. Μήπως υπάρχει καποία άλλη ρύθμιση την οποία θα έπρεπε να γνωρίζω ; 
> 
> [[email protected] ~]# cat /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-ath1
> DEVICE=ath1
> ...

----------

